# Construction employment



## Joe_67 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello Everyone

For ages now I've been thinking about working in Spain & if all goes well making it permanent. I just feel I would like a change in my life

I work on the building sites, mainly operating heavy plant machinery & recently have been taking Spanish classes hoping to make things easier for employment & social life if I was ever to make the move. Hopefully Barcelona or Madrid

My main concern is, how easy is it to gain employment on building sites for brits & are there agencies that would help?

Thanks alot 

Joe


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Maybe in Madrid or Barcelona, but it is not uk, there is zero recruitment agencies in the towns I know, they dont do it that way.

The wages are lower, who do you work for the spanish or expats?

Spanish hire alot of south americans, alot cheaper, and romanians would you work for that money, do you speak spanish,?

Give it a go, i think you need to get a job and an expectation of salary first, otherwise good ideas, turn to .........

It sure is not england or the uk.


----------

